# 30 Days & Counting



## MrDudeface (Jun 1, 2013)

I've recently accepted a job in Gibraltar and moving to Spain (possibly Santa Margarita) at the end of the month. I have a start date of 1st July and I'm moving over with my Wife and 2 daughters ( 9 months & 5 years) 

I thought this kind of forum would add some real value and perhaps avoid a few unnecessary headaches along the way.

If anyone has any general "do's & don'ts" or recommendations for rental agents, primary schools or anything that may help us we'd welcome your thoughts.

We have a reccy booked in for the 11th June and hope to find a suitable 3 bedroom property to rent for around 600 euros. We are hoping to get some first hand feedback from people with children in the local schools and anyone that does the commute from La Linea, La Duquesa, Santa Margarita or any other residential area commutable to Gib.

Worth saying I've trawled the internet and found lots of useful threads but the majority are dated between 2007-2011. Any up to date info would really help. 

Thanks in advance 

Stephen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MrDudeface said:


> I've recently accepted a job in Gibraltar and moving to Spain (possibly Santa Margarita) at the end of the month. I have a start date of 1st July and I'm moving over with my Wife and 2 daughters ( 9 months & 5 years)
> 
> I thought this kind of forum would add some real value and perhaps avoid a few unnecessary headaches along the way.
> 
> ...


:welcome:
& congrats on the job!

I don't know anything about Gib - but we do have a few posters in that neck of the woods

here are some recent threads to get you started though

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...edroom-flat-apartment-gibraltar-la-linea.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/93106-moving-gibraltar.html

& take a look at this - not Gib specific but lots of useful Spain info

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## MrDudeface (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the links! I'll check them out.


----------

